# Defense Medical Rehabilitation Center, Headley, July 2019



## KPUrban_ (Aug 17, 2019)

*The Building*
Dating back to 1899 this now decommissioned hospital started off as a rather imposing mansion and owned by the chairman of the bank of England, at the time.
During the Second world war the building became the HQ of the VII corps then later the Canadian corps.
Following the war it the became used as a rehabilitation facility mainly for the RoyalAirForce and joint services after being purchased using the RAF Pilots and Crews funding. The site lost its social club focus and moved to rehabilitate personnel who were even severely injured back to full health.

In 2014 the defense secretary announced all serviced would be moved to a new center opening in June 2018 and this one fully closing in September 2018.

The hospital had roughly 200 members of rehabilitation staff who had been drawn in from all 3 armed forces, Offering a range of therapists, engineers and so on.
Facilites in the hospital provided Hydrotherapy pools, gymnasiums, physiotherapy and prosthetics.

Sources: Wikipedia, rewritten in a series of grammatical errors.

*The Explore*
This explore was the last on our list for the day giving us only a few hours, which was then shortened after taking the wrong train. Eventually, we pulled up in a woodland with a rather confused taxi driver.

With limited time and knowing that it was likely to be guarded by ex-armed forces, like most places of this nature, we eventually found an area without CCTV and hoped we could get in.

We found ourselves inside one of the older wards and were unsure if we were alone. 
Eventually we met with another two explorers inside and moved our way into the former officers mess.

Unusually for me, when it comes to hospitals, i came home with a distinct lack of photos on this one.

*The Photos*

Common Room




Communal Room Disused Military Hospital

Bed Bay





Sports Hall/Gym





Ward room, these were incredibly dull.





Inspirational Quote Hall



Inspirational Hall Rehab Hospital 

The Officers Mess

Big ol' pool table





The Staircase





Anyway, we had ran out of time.

KP
,


----------



## DaveWam (Aug 18, 2019)

This looks like a perfectly serviceable building with a little updating. What a waste.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Aug 29, 2019)

DaveWam said:


> This looks like a perfectly serviceable building with a little updating. What a waste.



Due for demolition, I think.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Aug 29, 2019)

DaveWam said:


> This looks like a perfectly serviceable building with a little updating. What a waste.



Due for demolition, I think.


----------



## richy 2 times (Dec 10, 2020)

Looks like a nice place. Demolition would be a waste. Hopefully they’ll convert instead.


----------



## DaveMcK (Dec 10, 2020)

The last shot of the staircase is an excellent photo! 
However, it would be criminal to demolish it.
Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## dannynw17 (Dec 10, 2020)

KPUrban_ said:


> *The Building*
> Dating back to 1899 this now decommissioned hospital started off as a rather imposing mansion and owned by the chairman of the bank of England, at the time.
> During the Second world war the building became the HQ of the VII corps then later the Canadian corps.
> Following the war it the became used as a rehabilitation facility mainly for the RoyalAirForce and joint services after being purchased using the RAF Pilots and Crews funding. The site lost its social club focus and moved to rehabilitate personnel who were even severely injured back to full health.
> ...


I assume this will keep it safe for a bit









News and events






www.epsom-sthelier.nhs.uk


----------



## Darklldo (Dec 10, 2020)

KPUrban_ said:


> *The Building*
> Dating back to 1899 this now decommissioned hospital started off as a rather imposing mansion and owned by the chairman of the bank of England, at the time.
> During the Second world war the building became the HQ of the VII corps then later the Canadian corps.
> Following the war it the became used as a rehabilitation facility mainly for the RoyalAirForce and joint services after being purchased using the RAF Pilots and Crews funding. The site lost its social club focus and moved to rehabilitate personnel who were even severely injured back to full health.
> ...


That's a great photo of the staircase, which I think is really appealing. It's a shame it will probably degenerate over the years to come. Will this building be left to rot? It would be interesting to return in about five years time to be able to compare photographs. Given the short time you had the glimpses of the place are


KPUrban_ said:


> *The Building*
> Dating back to 1899 this now decommissioned hospital started off as a rather imposing mansion and owned by the chairman of the bank of England, at the time.
> During the Second world war the building became the HQ of the VII corps then later the Canadian corps.
> Following the war it the became used as a rehabilitation facility mainly for the RoyalAirForce and joint services after being purchased using the RAF Pilots and Crews funding. The site lost its social club focus and moved to rehabilitate personnel who were even severely injured back to full health.
> ...





KPUrban_ said:


> *The Building*
> Dating back to 1899 this now decommissioned hospital started off as a rather imposing mansion and owned by the chairman of the bank of England, at the time.
> During the Second world war the building became the HQ of the VII corps then later the Canadian corps.
> Following the war it the became used as a rehabilitation facility mainly for the RoyalAirForce and joint services after being purchased using the RAF Pilots and Crews funding. The site lost its social club focus and moved to rehabilitate personnel who were even severely injured back to full health.
> ...


----------



## Darklldo (Dec 10, 2020)

KPUrban_ said:


> *The Building*
> Dating back to 1899 this now decommissioned hospital started off as a rather imposing mansion and owned by the chairman of the bank of England, at the time.
> During the Second world war the building became the HQ of the VII corps then later the Canadian corps.
> Following the war it the became used as a rehabilitation facility mainly for the RoyalAirForce and joint services after being purchased using the RAF Pilots and Crews funding. The site lost its social club focus and moved to rehabilitate personnel who were even severely injured back to full health.
> ...


The staircase is lovely, what a shame to think it will be left to rot. Are there any plans for demolition or will it be left standing and be a great attraction for more photos in about five years time? Given the lack of time you had I think the photos are very likely to be good for comparisons later. Nice work


----------



## wilksop (Dec 10, 2020)

KPUrban_ said:


> *The Building*
> Dating back to 1899 this now decommissioned hospital started off as a rather imposing mansion and owned by the chairman of the bank of England, at the time.
> During the Second world war the building became the HQ of the VII corps then later the Canadian corps.
> Following the war it the became used as a rehabilitation facility mainly for the RoyalAirForce and joint services after being purchased using the RAF Pilots and Crews funding. The site lost its social club focus and moved to rehabilitate personnel who were even severely injured back to full health.
> ...


Smart and clean. could be used for community social club!


----------



## RevJames (Dec 11, 2020)

Was some of this area converted to a COVID unit this year so is still in use?


----------



## Ombit (Dec 11, 2020)

I spent a total of 6 weeks there (2 lots of three week stints). Amazing place - Olympic full size swimming pool with height adjustment and 'jets' at the end also a hot pool treatment area (can't remember it's official name). All of this was paid for by help for heroes and was really, really new. I was amazed when they announced it was closing.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 11, 2020)

RevJames said:


> Was some of this area converted to a COVID unit this year so is still in use?



Yes believe this was opened up again for Covid, & quite rightly as it was immaculate. I too went around late 19


----------



## Billythefish68 (Dec 11, 2020)

KPUrban_ said:


> *The Building*
> Dating back to 1899 this now decommissioned hospital started off as a rather imposing mansion and owned by the chairman of the bank of England, at the time.
> During the Second world war the building became the HQ of the VII corps then later the Canadian corps.
> Following the war it the became used as a rehabilitation facility mainly for the RoyalAirForce and joint services after being purchased using the RAF Pilots and Crews funding. The site lost its social club focus and moved to rehabilitate personnel who were even severely injured back to full health.
> ...


Hi , I served there , RAF it is indeed a beautiful building . I’m informed by a friend that they may be turning it into a hotel spa type place . Is there any photos of the junior ranks mess and accommodation? The rooms were very small so that we all had a single room each and no sharing .


----------



## mctownsend (Dec 13, 2020)

wilksop said:


> Smart and clean. could be used for community social club!


This building is so beautiful, it would be "criminal" to destroy it!!


----------



## Hayman (Dec 14, 2020)

Please change the title to
DefenCe Medical Rehabilitation CentRE Headley, July 2019​
Headley is in the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland, NOT in the United States of America. And it is time Wikipedia acknowledged the origin of the most commonly used language in the USA, by using British spellings in articles on British topics. To me the whole wording "Defence Medical Rehabilitation Centre" sounds extremely American.


----------



## Roderick (Dec 15, 2020)

Nice pics but if anybody returns it would be good to see some outside shots too.


----------



## Andrew32 (Dec 19, 2020)

Roderick said:


> Nice pics but if anybody returns it would be good to see some outside shots too.


Please don't








First specialist coronavirus rehabilitation centre opens in Surrey


More than 100 staff members have already been recruited to work at the Seacole Centre, formerly Headley Court




www.getsurrey.co.uk


----------



## Hughie (Dec 28, 2020)

Probably best to view it from at least 2 metres away:
Headley Court


----------



## Abbeydeb1 (Jan 1, 2021)

Many years ago, I worked for the RAF and Headley Court was one of our units so I got the chance to visit it, along with a few other RAF stations that no longer exist. 
It was such an amazing place and it just seems such a shame for such a facility to no longer exist.


----------

